# Wine: Simi Chardonnay Review



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Name: Chardonnay
Year: 2011
Winery: Simi
State: California
Area: Sonoma
Principle Grapes: Chardonnay
Price: $12-$14

This is my go to budget chardonnay which I usually buy by the case and stash in my winadors, go figure I actually use mine to store wine.

Nose: Plenty of sweet fruit (pineapple, peach, nectarines) and oak on the nose, with some vanilla hints

Taste: The initial flavors are peach, butter and oak.

Body: This is not a flimsy wine and its creamy buttery medium body rivals wines that are twice the cost.

Finish: Tangerine and vanilla dominate the finish with some toasted oak

Pairings: This wine is a great drinking wine on its own, but pairs well with soft cheeses like Brie, light chicken or pork recipes.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I drink this often when visiting my Uncle Joe. Great sipper in the afternoon with a light meal for us. Or as David said, some nice cheeses.


----------

